
Google sure is good at plagiarizing my work - Dan Guido - dsr12
https://twitter.com/dguido/status/976143448624508928
======
mankash666
The work is licensed as MIT (
[https://github.com/trailofbits/algo/blob/master/LICENSE](https://github.com/trailofbits/algo/blob/master/LICENSE)
). How exactly has Google violated this license?

"Plagerism" is a overblown accusation

~~~
Tehchops
> How exactly has Google violated this license?

If they are not including the attribution specifically defined in the MIT
license, then they are violating it.

~~~
viraptor
MIT applies to the source code. Unless they reused exactly the same code, that
doesn't apply.

~~~
brandonjm
Does it? I wasn't aware of that. Nowhere does it specify that just the source
code is protected by it, it refers only to 'Software' which includes relevant
documentation and I assume, the compiled version of the software. If I
included a compiled version of an MIT licensed library in an application I was
under the impression that I would need to include that copyright alongside my
own as I could be distributing, selling or sub-licensing the library (all of
which are explicitly covered by MIT).

Regardless, nowhere in the MIT license does it specify that the concept cannot
be replicated by someone else using entirely new code. By making it open
source he left himself open to a larger company redeveloping the idea and
making money off of it.

~~~
viraptor
Yeah, I wasn't precise. Software in whatever form it's applicable in that
case, not just source code itself. But my point was what you say - the license
didn't cover the implemented idea.

~~~
mankash666
"the license didn't cover the implemented idea." What does that even mean?
Software==ideas in code/boost form.

~~~
viraptor
It means that if you implement Foo and give it whatever license, I can
implement something that works exactly like Foo, call it Bar, and release it
under whatever other license I want. Patents cover ideas, licences cover
actual implementation.

That's why ReactOS and Windows are both legal under different licenses, even
though they try to implement the same thing.

------
a-dub
sonic.net has been offering a free VPN to their datacenters/interconnect sites
as a service to their broadband customers for privacy when they travel for
over a decade.

This idea does not seem new to me.

